
Show HN: Project-templates.nvim – A neovim project management plugin - composer3
https://github.com/pianocomposer321/project-templates.nvim
======
composer3
I made this plugin mainly out of pure frustration. I had been using the
extension Project Templates back when I used VSCode as my IDE, and I had come
to rely on it. When I migrated to Neovim, I thought "this extension was sooo
helpfull! Clearly there must be an equivialent for vim, right?" I went
searching and searching, but I couldn't find anything. There were plugins that
created templates for individual files, and even multiple related files, like
templator_vim, but nothing that creates templates for an entire project, that
defines the project structure and boilerplate code for each necessary file. In
most IDEs, the IDE will take care of these things for you automatically when
you start a new project. But with vim, you have to create each individual file
and folder yourself. This plugin aims to fix that.

